# Holstein Calf



## RIRs (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got a Holstein Calf its a boy hes two weeks old. He is still drinking milk how long should he stay on the bottle? What milk should i buy him/ where do i buy the milk? Im in Florida and he will have 6 acreas to roam. Any info will help me first time cow owner.

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## she-earl (Jul 20, 2010)

He will need to have milk or milk replacer until he is six-weeks-old.  He should have a calf starter feed in front of him now.  You should be able to get the starter and milk replacer from a feed store in your area.  We don't put hay or grass in the feeders until they are being weaned.  By then, he should also be eating the recommended amount of calf starter.  If you live near a dairy farm, you may be able to get milk that they cannot put in the tank for a particular reason.  There would probably be little or no cost for this type of milk.  He should receive two quarts of milk twice a day.  Also, keep fresh water available right from the start.  I hope this info is helpful.  If you have any other questions, I would be willing to try and answer them.  I have feed the calves on our farm for over twenty years.


----------



## RIRs (Jul 20, 2010)

If its not aloud to eat grass how do i stop from doing that do i put him in a area with no grass? Also do i ask for cow formula or cow milk?

Thanks for the info,
RIRs


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd keep him on milk until 8 weeks.  I'd also offer hay, just a little. They play around with it and eventually eat it.  There's nothing wrong with him being on grass.  Does he have any other animals for companionship?  They like to have a buddy.  And you want to buy milk replacer, it comes as a powder and you mix it with water.


----------



## RIRs (Jul 20, 2010)

He has a potbelly pig and lots of chickens to be with. I talk to the lady that had him and she says she bought medicated powder and gave it to him. She told me to give him a bottle in the morning and at night.

Thanks for the help,
RIRs


----------



## john in wa (Jul 20, 2010)

I have always been told to  never keep calves around chickens or pigs.  Both chickens and pigs carry salmonella and e-coli that will kill the calf. 

 I give my calves a good 20/20 milk replacer and calf starter from the day i bring them home. I also give them a dose of Calf Guard and a Bo-Se Injection. 

If i was you i would do a google search on raising Holsteins bottle calves.


----------



## RIRs (Jul 20, 2010)

I never knew that but the lady I bought the calf from has chickens. He looks pretty healthy and is playful. Hopefully nothing happens.

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## DoubleSSRanch (Jul 22, 2010)

He should be on calf milk replacer for 8 weeks at least. After the age of 18 days they can have a good calf starter ration, and GOOD quality alfalfa hay. Also once theyre about 2 weeks old, they should have a source of clean water at all times. You'll have to teach them how to drink from the bucket at first, but they catch on (most of them anyhow) By 3-4 weeks old they should be eating grain and hay, as well as grass.Also, if you can train him to drink out of a pail instead of a bottle, that will cut down your time alot, almost by half.


----------



## DoubleSSRanch (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh, and the calf should have its A&D vitamin shot, as well as its Selenium shot. Selenium is the most important. If they get defficient in it, they can just randomly die on you, which is no fun!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 22, 2010)

DoubleSSRanch said:
			
		

> Oh, and the calf should have its A&D vitamin shot, as well as its Selenium shot. Selenium is the most important. If they get defficient in it, they can just randomly die on you, which is no fun!


Sometimes a calf won't need a Selenium shot if he's born in a Selenium-rich environment.  I mean, some areas of the US and Canada will have more Se in the soil than other areas.  Here in Alta. we have selenium-deficient soils, so either a mineral mix with selenium fed to the cows and/or a Se shot to calves is necessary.  More often than not the calves will die of White Muscle disease because the dam wasn't getting enough Se.  Often the calf will get adequate Se in the dam's milk, but often it's better to give the calf a shot (only a one-time thing) to be safe than sorry.  To the OP, talk to your vet to see if a Se shot is necessary for your area.


----------

